# Walking dead illusion



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey all. A few months back I was asking about making a walking dead illusion in my front yard and got some great suggestions. I just came back from Walmart and they have something called a ZOOMBOX. It's a DVD player/projector so you can project scenes onto your walls, ceilings, etc. It was normally $252.00 on sale for $99.00. I just wondered if any of you were familiar with it, what kind of job it does and if I should go to the bank, get some money and go pick one up. Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

yes! go buy it, and send it to me!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That has possibilities. You could project a video of rising ghosts, zombies at play, etc onto a scrim wall. I wonder how large the projected area could get before you lose resolution, though.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Check out these reviews
from make magazine's blog
from pricegrabber
Amazon.com: Zoombox DVD Entertainment Projector: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51ZXV96XA1L


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow..very mixed reviews..I guess it depends on what you need it for, and it looks like a bright white screen is needed to really see it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Got a zoombox for only $139 at walmart....*

Just pick one up with carrying case at walmart ($139).........very decent little unit.......room does need to be pitch black......and not bad even on a 84" screen..........but with the low resolution looks better at about 6' away.......will be great for projecting faces and various other video images on 3 D props as well......has all the AV hook ups..........just don't expect HD quality here.......it is a toy projector but well worth the money........we are quite please with it. They are hard to find right now........sold out at most places........and we had to hit a lot of Walmarts to find even one......it was a hot item for x-mas and I can see why.........teens love it !


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought one of these at Christmas time, and it is one of the few things I have ever returned to the store. I absolutely hated it. I loved the concept, mind you, but the technology is just not 'there'. 

You could NOT read the graphics unless the projector was close and you got like a 17" picture. And the room was VERY dark. So was this projector. There in lies the problem. 

Bozz, I'm glad that you are happy with your unit. Maybe I just got a lemon. But I cannot recommend buying one based on my personal expirience. My Zoombox was straight up crap.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.......I've had 2 of them.....both excellent images when focus.......you do have to man. focus them for a few minutes....by turning the lens outside of the unit.....we watch a movie from 10' on a 74" screen and it was fine.......now video games don't transfer quite as clear.....tv images were perfect.....again not HD quality but good anuff for the $$....the reviews have been good.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

of course you could use live actors behind a scrim for lighting.


----------

